

Natural Mathematics - antiform
http://www.math.princeton.edu/~bbukh/natural.html

======
kalid
Shameless plug, but I enjoy writing natural, intuitive explanations of math &
programming topics. Try this intuitive guide to e if the true meaning of that
constant has eluded you:

[http://betterexplained.com/articles/an-intuitive-guide-to-
ex...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/an-intuitive-guide-to-exponential-
functions-e/)

Sometimes you need to "forget" what you know and come at things with a
beginner's mind.

------
yters
In my experience, the biggest hurdle in math is understanding what the
notation is saying. Usually the ideas are pretty straight forward, though
clever.

